# Yahama F60 1 Year Service



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Wait for the 100 hours. I ordered the 100 hr service kit for the F60 from Sim yamaha. I replaced a couple of internal and external anodes and the thermostat. All were in good condition. I did not replace the water pump kit based on experience with other Yamaha OB's and my flush every time habit. I will replace the pump kit later this year. I have 120 hours on it now. So far this engine has been very good as was the last Yamaha 70 2S.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't think its worth the money mechanics want for the 100 hour service... For my F70, the Yamaha certified mechanic wanted $600-700 for the 100 hour service and I ended up researching and doing it all myself. After I completed it all, I was shocked at how easy it was and what a rip off it is to take it to them to do. I ended up spending $180 in parts from a Yamaha site and the rest was history. I'd highly recommend doing it yourself, as it really is quite easy.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Gents!


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> Wait for the 100 hours. I ordered the 100 hr service kit for the F60 from Sim yamaha. I replaced a couple of internal and external anodes and the thermostat. All were in good condition. I did not replace the water pump kit based on experience with other Yamaha OB's and my flush every time habit. I will replace the pump kit later this year. I have 120 hours on it now. So far this engine has been very good as was the last Yamaha 70 2S.


I will go 200hrs. On Yamaha water pumps unless I suck up a lot of mud or sand.


----------

